# My cat came back home, after 4 months



## Duster (Apr 30, 2020)

My tuxedo cat, Boots, disappeared in January. He's a three year old outdoor cat.  One day he just was gone.  After he was gone a month, I thought the worst had happened to him and gave all the cat food and supplies to a neighbor.
Today Boots turned up on my doorstep wanting food. He was a little scruffy and a little shy, but it really is him, 4 months later! Wherever he's been all this time is anyones' guess. He's not talking.


----------



## DannyDoughboy (Apr 30, 2020)

Dotson says, HOORAH for your kitty!  Guess Boots was just being a worldly cat!  Glad he came back, maybe start him being an inside cat.  Dotson never gets to go outside.


----------



## Duster (Apr 30, 2020)

No more indoor cats for us. Boots has always been an outdoor cat and wouldn't adapt well.  He has his own kitty condo to get away from other varmints.  He thinks we got the golf cart just for him.  
I'm in a daze about him showing up again, after all this time.  I even had a dream that he was with my other cats who have passed on. So much for dreams. 
He's a little slimmer, but looks healthy.  We'll have to treat him for fleas and ticks and get some cat food.  He's thrilled with the salmon and tuna we fed him today. 
We'll just take things a day at a time.  Someone must have been caring for him, for him to be in such good shape.  He may have another home. He may just be visiting us. 
Someone told me about a man who would take cats 50+ miles away and drop them off.  If that happened, how long would it take him to find his way home?


----------



## Devi (Apr 30, 2020)

What a surprise! Fantastic! Glad for you both.

We had a cat that didn't respond to being an indoor-only cat. So long as he was able to go out and in, he was fine.


----------



## Duster (Apr 30, 2020)

The first thing I thought about, seeing Boots today, was this guy's story:


----------



## norma1111 (Apr 30, 2020)

How amazing! I can't even imagine how worried I would be if my dogs ran off. That's the thing about cats, they're so smart coming home after that long. What an inspirational story!


----------



## Judycat (Apr 30, 2020)

I had a cat who would spend the winter at home and the summer with someone else. Another would disappear for 5 weeks in the summer then come walking into the yard looking all fat and fluffy.


----------



## Duster (Apr 30, 2020)

Our state lifted the lockdown today and opened everything back up.  Maybe Boots was in quarantine all this time?


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 30, 2020)

Yea, Boots!! 

I've heard/read amazing stories about cats wandering then returning home.


----------



## In The Sticks (Apr 30, 2020)

Duster said:


> Our state lifted the lockdown today and opened everything back up.  Maybe Boots was in quarantine all this time?


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 30, 2020)

That's great news!  I've heard of pets reunited with their owners as many as 11 years later.  I, too, was missing a cat many years ago and he came back after a month or so.  I figure someone took him in for awhile and then maybe he missed me and came back!     ❣


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 30, 2020)

Somebody must have looked after him. When I was a little boy and we moved to another house on the next street my cat wouldn't come with me. He would run back to the old house and I would go there to get him. The lady who had moved in told me to leave him there and she would take care of him and he would come back on his own. I  really don't remember how long it was but one day he showed up at his new home.
The lady must have learned all about cats.  I'll bet she stopped feeding him.  I did manage to carry him in my arms after he kept jumping out of my wagon.  So he must have seen his new home.
Cats are smart when it comes to food.


----------



## Gaer (May 1, 2020)

Duster, I'm so glad he came back!  Someone stole my dog out of my fenced yard last year.  He had a big leather collar.  2weeks later he was on my front porch (he got away( from wherever) but he had a skinny little nylon cat collar and all his tages were missing.


----------



## Lee (May 1, 2020)

The prodigal cat returned. So glad for you Duster.


----------



## hollydolly (May 1, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Duster, I'm so glad he came back!  Someone stole my dog out of my fenced yard last year.  He had a big leather collar.  2weeks later he was on my front porch (he got away( from wherever) but he had a skinny little nylon cat collar and all his tages were missing.


 OMG I'm so angry someone stole your dog, you must have been frantic ._.I_ would have been ...how brilliant he managed to escape their clutches, and ran home to you, if only dogs ( and cats ) could talk, what tales they could tell... but thank goodness you both have your pets back safe and sound...


----------



## toffee (May 1, 2020)

duster iam so happy for you ' 4months long time isn't it , but feed him well -may have been lady hunting 'if not 
someone may be feeding him ..keep check on him ..


----------



## In The Sticks (May 1, 2020)

Lee said:


> The prodigal cat returned. So glad for you Duster.


_Bring the fattened mouse and slaughter it and let us invite everyone and feast and celebrate;  for this cat of mine was as good as dead and is alive again!!!_

The parallel rapidly falls apart because cats have no sense of remorse.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 1, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Duster, I'm so glad he came back!  Someone stole my dog out of my fenced yard last year.  He had a big leather collar.  2weeks later he was on my front porch (he got away( from wherever) but he had a skinny little nylon cat collar and all his tages were missing.


That stuff makes me angry.

I am a firm believer that those who treat critters that way also have zero empathy or affect for humans.


----------



## Lewkat (May 1, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Duster, I'm so glad he came back!  Someone stole my dog out of my fenced yard last year.  He had a big leather collar.  2weeks later he was on my front porch (he got away( from wherever) but he had a skinny little nylon cat collar and all his tages were missing.


Is your dog chipped, Gaer?  If not, it would be a good idea.


----------



## JustBonee (May 1, 2020)

Oh happy day   ..... So nice Duster!


----------



## Duster (May 1, 2020)

Thank all of you for your well wishes. 
Life is full of surprises.


----------



## Keesha (May 1, 2020)

What an uplifting story. How exciting. You must be feeling so happy. He looks really good. It’s amazing that animals can find their way home even when it’s hundreds of miles away.

My sister in law lost her cat a few years ago. He was missing for a few months. One spring day her cat came home. Days later she discovered that they neighbour had found him in the autumn and took him in. She was really happy to get him back.


----------



## Judycat (May 1, 2020)

In The Sticks said:


>


Those eyes express just how I feel while wearing a mask.


----------

